# Hidden Cleanout...



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Found a possible cleanout in a large parking lot about have way out on a 200' run. What bothers me is that it's not 180, not straight up why the angle ?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Maybe they rolled it to miss some utilities. 

Just had something similar, and they turned out to be test tees for the sewer.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> Maybe they rolled it to miss some utilities.
> 
> Just had something similar, and they turned out to be test tees for the sewer.



I don't know it's in the diddle of a parking lot. Told him the cleanout was prolly inches below the blacktop but now my locate isn't going to be that close.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Mine was a wasted effort, hope yours isn't.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Probably a water main or gas in the same trench above the sewer. Would not be the first time I've seen this


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Our code here is a Y on a cleanout no Tees.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Probably a water main or gas in the same trench above the sewer. Would not be the first time I've seen this


Generally speaking, that's how they're done out here unless the house or business was once on a septic. But yeah, looks like an offset wye to me I've had to do that with a street 45 to get around utilities before, with PVC of course.... and who's to say the black top guys that did the lot actually gave a $#!* if they covered up any plumbing clean out. I've discovered manholes that were paved over decades ago and the city didn't even know they were there.

So is the location too far from the dip in the pavement to make sense?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

With all that scale build up, and being a 200' run, the customer might want to think about replacing the line vs. needing to have it cleaned so often. I video'd a building once, line had some scale, but not as bad. They turned the building into a continuing education school, had to go there three times a week to cable and jet the line out. The wipes didn't help though.

That one doesn't look too healthy IMHO.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> With all that scale build up, and being a 200' run, the customer might want to think about replacing the line vs. needing to have it cleaned so often. I video'd a building once, line had some scale, but not as bad. They turned the building into a continuing education school, had to go there three times a week to cable and jet the line out. The wipes didn't help though.
> 
> That one doesn't look too healthy IMHO.



The line hasn't been rodded in at least 9 years, prolly much longer. I told them if they find the mid point cleanout I'll get it looking much better.

Also, it hasn't backed up I was there to try & figure out a different issue they are having.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

9 years, that long of a run and it looks like that with no backups! Impressive!


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> 9 years, that long of a run and it looks like that with no backups! Impressive!




That's what they told me, looks way overdue. I told them to unearth the cleanout and I'll take care of them.


----------

